

Myxer Report: Android Outpaces iPhone Users For Downloading Mobile Content - adk
http://www.techcrunch.com/2010/01/22/myxer-report-android-outpaces-iphone-users-for-downloading-mobile-content

======
davidedicillo
great stats!

~~~
adk
Thanks Davide! If there are any specific numbers you'd be interested in
seeing, let me know.

Like I said - we have usage data from 30+ million users and 1+ billion
downloads. What kind of questions would you ask if you had that data?

